# All Resourced are Being Used for a Network Operation



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone ever run across this message before? Had it come up yesterday and again today when trying to use Double Play on my Genie (and the title should say "resources"). All tuners are not being used, so I don't know what the message means.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do a reset. But make sure that people aren't using the other tuners first. Or your not trying to dp with a over the air channel and already have two being recorded. That message is for when all the tuners are being used.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks,. Reset cured it. Was not due to tuners being tied up because they were not. Must have been a glitch.


----------

